# 
.      ""      .   : "    ?".  : " ,     ".     
          ?  
      : , ,   ?  
              '  ? 
.        ,              ,      ? 
          "    ,        '    ".     ,

----------


## k

> : , ,   ?

      ...,  ,     (    -,  "")     ,       -.         ,      5 .  ,    ,  ,           -   , , ,   .    - .  ,            -   .   ,       -      .             -       ,      ,        -         ,     14 . 
     -    (   ,  ,    )? - ,    ,      . 
  ",           ,    '  (,  )    ,          ",      -      - 14 .

----------

> -    (   ,  ,    )? - ,    ,      .

        䳺          ,     , ,

----------


## k

,       ))

----------

> ...,  ,     (    -,  "")     ,       -.

       ,    ,    "".          .   ,      1 .         .         ,         ,     .   

> ,       ))

          )))     ,   !     )

----------


## Michael

> ,    ,    "".          .   ,      1 .         .         ,         ,     .

      "",    ,  -  (,  )      -  ( 5,  `)  .     ,  ,      :)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> )))     ,   !     )

----------

> "",    ,  -  (,  )      -  ( 5,  `)  .     ,  ,      :)

   ,      ,

----------

